# Piccolo Pandemonium



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

We have Free Pour Friday, but can we take it to the next level? How about Macchiato Mayhem! EDIT: Or, as suggested by *garydyke1*, "piccolo pandemonium"

A single shot, steaming and texturing tiny volumes of milk, and then the final hurdle - the free pour. Working fast and being precise is what it's about.

So to get us started, I submit this evening's effort:









And the top-down shot (slightly out of focus, thanks iPhone - I'd re-take but that coffee is long-gone):

View attachment 11151


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

More like piccolo pandemonium


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Good point! I don't think I can change the title of the thread though...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

AussieExpat said:


> Good point! I don't think I can change the title of the thread though...


I can......

If you want it changing back let me know


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I can......
> 
> If you want it changing back let me know


Cheers! No leave it. It's more accurate, and equally catchy







. So cheers to *garydyke1*!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Game on. I'll be smashing these out in the morning.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

All over it on Saturday!


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Extra kudos for steaming only the milk required for the drink







EDIT: and providing photographic evidence...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

nice milk work!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Count me in this weekend in my Velodrome piccolo cup


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok whats the max size cup for this adventure then guys ?


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd say 90ml unless there's howls of protest.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

funinacup said:


> All over it on Saturday!


Same!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

15ml short as I used a 75ml glass, but an attempt. I will dig a bigger glass out as it MAY make it a little easier?!
View attachment 11156


It tasted good so going to have another


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Not a piccolo but a cortado - 9cl glass.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Not a piccolo but a cortado - 9cl glass.


Ha! That debate was bound to emerge, but as I'm an Aussie and we invented it














we'll stick with piccolo...

My attempt this morning is proof that when it goes wrong, it really goes wrong and there's no recovering it









View attachment 11158


But maybe it is a ghost!? - in which case that was what I was planning the whole time


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

AussieExpat said:


> Ha! That debate was bound to emerge, but as I'm an Aussie and we invented it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, I'm not debating the origins or what the correct methods are, but in the shop I work in we make piccolo and cortado in the same glass. With piccolo we use the same espresso recipe as with other espresso based drinks, we don't use a ristretto but it comes in the same 9cl glass. I took that photo above some time ago now, and it was what we interpret in the shop as a cortado - same espresso recipe only cut at 20 seconds so physically less espresso than we use in a piccolo.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

As requested, here's one of the macchiatos I made today at work. 2.5oz cup with double shot (we use quite a short espresso at 27g for a double.)

I may work on some more macchiatos and piccolos for the thread

















I really wish I used a pen lid or something to gain some perspective in this photo. That really is an espresso cup, it is tiny.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I really wish I used a pen lid or something to gain some perspective in this photo. That really is an espresso cup, it is tiny.


The machine in the background helps for perspective, but it is almost like a teaspoon is needed for scale! Nice work btw.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Lots of promises but few deliveries so far! I know, it's harder than it first appears...

Here's my most recent effort:

View attachment 11345


I'm happy with the curve of the microfoam up and above the cup. Plenty of work required on the pour though.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Our espresso cups are all hand made so they vary slightly inside, but we'll go with ~75ml. I've called the top right one a stingray?


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice work - I like that bottom one - swirl and heart. It's really tough with the little cups and glasses to judge when to dive in with the final pour.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

AussieExpat said:


> Nice work - I like that bottom one - swirl and heart. It's really tough with the little cups and glasses to judge when to dive in with the final pour.


I find with 9cl or less it's easier to do tulips or hearts. With how small the cups/glasses are, I find the latte art starts almost immediately so it's pretty easy to literally just drop a few layers into a tulip.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

I also find it's even more critical to get the milk textured correctly. A little over-steamed and it's just to fluffy and a little under and it's tepid. Much harder to 'rescue' with swirling/decanting etc as a larger amount.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

These 3oz glasses are as light as a feather.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

I like the pizza too! Yes I usually hold the cup/glass as I'm pouring for a Flat White etc, but it's a real challenge with the piccolos to keep it steady!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

AussieExpat said:


> I also find it's even more critical to get the milk textured correctly. A little over-steamed and it's just to fluffy and a little under and it's tepid. Much harder to 'rescue' with swirling/decanting etc as a larger amount.


This is so true. I don't know how it is on home machines (never used one) but on commercial machines while steaming I only let air into the milk for about a 10th of a second for piccolo/cortado, a tiny bit more for a flat white but still less than a second. I obviously don't time myself when putting the air in but it is the most brief amount of time I can possibly allow. It is so easy to mess up in regards to milk texture on smaller drinks. The tiniest fraction over "aerated" and it ends up looking like a cappuccino.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not sure if this size counts...


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

So near yet so far - aiming for a miniture rosetta. Bottom few leaves developed nicely but I just wasn't quick enough.

View attachment 11660


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Went for a silly amount of layers


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

OH MY DAYS BEANY plz never stahp


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Australia.

View attachment 11774


Must be homesick.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

It's not looking good for any of us in the latte art comp.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Spilt Shot - Milky in a 3oz

16g > 29g of Rave Colombian Suarez


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

My best so far I think. If only I could've poured this on Monday night in the comp!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

What jugs do you chaps use? I have an Ikea special which lost its handle about a year ago, much to the chagrin of my milk covered side. Need a new one but pretty much banned myself from new coffee purchases until I've sorted a grinder


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a 50cl Motta Europa and a 35l no-name one. Depending on the size of the drink one or the other is preferable. But a grinder is much more important than latte art, and in any case the most significant factor in good art is practice, rather than the tools...


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Already posted into free pour Friday, but this Is in an espresso cup... Think its about 2/3 ounces in size


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

That is exactly the point of this thread! I had assumed this was a FW or latte, (and it's a nice pour at that size), but as a piccolo it's a gun pour!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

AussieExpat said:


> I have a 50cl Motta Europa and a 35l no-name one. Depending on the size of the drink one or the other is preferable. But a grinder is much more important than latte art, and in any case the most significant factor in good art is practice, rather than the tools...


Most certainly agree- currently slumming it with getting pre-ground from rave; its still a marked improvement in taste and consistency from the delonghi blade grinder I was using, but definitely looking to sort out the next step soon--- just have to talk my partner into letting me. She wasn't too amused with the price of the mc2 I was looking at, so there's definitely an uphill battle there. Maybe a hand grinder is the way to go for now... Thoughts?

In the mean time I'm finding pre-ground rave is still knocking the socks off a cup of coffee from costa, which Is the only place near me I could get a cup, and with milk there's not too much of a degradation in comparison to good places... I just know my coffee could shine so much more!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Cheers as well by the way


----------

